# Cold pics



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2010)

I know..."How do you take pics of the cold?" 

We got up to VT around 7PM on Friday evening. The air temp was 7F and falling..the wind was whipping. I started a fire and went outside to grab some wood and empty the ashes. You could hear the trees cracking as they blew in the wind. The stream behind our house had some ice on it. The next morning, it had a lot more ice on it. I took these pics Saturday AM. Air temp was 0....or -0. Our outside temp things only go down to 0. It was cold! 

"They don't build em' like they used to!" Metal door frame to our walk out lower level. That's not paint....frost. 






The mini dam...mostly frozen over:





Culvert frozen over. Sunday AM, there was a layer of ice inside the pipe. 





A feeder stream that runs under our neighbors driveway. If you look closely, you can see a trash barrel at the top. I figured the high winds earlier that week blew it in. I went to remove it....frozen solid in the ice. That may be there awhile...





This area was completely frozen over 24 hours later:





I wish I took an "after" pic here. The water/ice is getting really close to the bridge. Best I can tell, the ice dammed up downstream. I think it was at our neighbor's old bridge/dam they have set up. Sunday AM, the water level had dropped a good foot. It was pretty wild to see all the ice hovering a foot above the water level.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Phew!  I'm glad that this thread was of outdoor scenery as the title had visions of "shrunken body parts" popping into my head


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 2, 2010)

Skied Saddleback on Saturday. At noon time at the bottom of the quad, in bright sunshine with no wind that day, it was -2 degrees! I thought it was cold, but no where near THAT cold. Yea boot heaters!!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a family site...I keep it clean!  :beer:


----------



## JD (Feb 2, 2010)

It's cold when your snot freezes..


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah that looks pretty cold!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics Glenn.  I like it when my snot freezes.  Keeps the dripping down.


----------

